# [Question]Where is the MIUI Thunderbolt ROM?



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have looked and looked and LOOKED, and can't seem to come across the MIUI thunderbolt ROM. Whats going on with it??? Anyone know???


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

long story short, developer got pissed of at a bunch of drama in the thread and closed it. You can go to droidvicious.com or xda where thunderstick is trying to build a new version with help of DV


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> long story short, developer got pissed of at a bunch of drama in the thread and closed it. You can go to droidvicious.com or xda where thunderstick is trying to build a new version with help of DV


Actually, as far as I know, Thunderstick was the main reason he quit posting it on the main forums (because he kanged his work without asking). So the fact that he's helping him now is not happening as far as I know. I haven't asked DV about it yet, but I doubt he's helping Thunderstick unless Thunderstick somehow made amends with him. DV is still posting updates to miui on his own forum now or whatever though. I think he left a twitter message about it not too long ago. Just search for his twitter.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

cammiso94 said:


> I have looked and looked and LOOKED, and can't seem to come across the MIUI thunderbolt ROM. Whats going on with it??? Anyone know???


Droidvicious.com

Sent from my Infected Thunderbolt


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> Actually, as far as I know, Thunderstick was the main reason he quit posting it on the main forums (because he kanged his work without asking). So the fact that he's helping him now is not happening as far as I know. I haven't asked DV about it yet, but I doubt he's helping Thunderstick unless Thunderstick somehow made amends with him. DV is still posting updates to miui on his own forum now or whatever though. I think he left a twitter message about it not too long ago. Just search for his twitter.


 To all, I'm going to work with Thunderstick TBolt so he can hopefully do the GB weekly's for the Bolt, then me hoperfully do the full ICS V4 -- Paullie_Vicious (@Paullie_Vicious)

I don't think there's much bad blood there, it was mostly peoples reactions and comments that did it, not trying to start anything just clarifying

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Adrozz07 (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't see why the project would be hard to pick up with help from DV. In November we had a current MIUI with data and nothing has happened since for the Bolt.


----------



## kujayhawks77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Adrozz07 said:


> I don't see why the project would be hard to pick up with help from DV. In November we had a current MIUI with data and nothing has happened since for the Bolt.


Quoting Thunderstick "This is a port from the Droid Incredible 2 build downloaded from the MIUI.US website." He wanted to build one from a different source because of whatever happened (I tend to start ignoring threads when drama happens so I have no idea what went down nor do I care) hence why data is now not working.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DV's MIUI builds, from my time of helping out getting it to work, was based off of the HTC Desire HD, which is imho, closer to the thunderbolt than the Incredible 2 in terms of the drivers. The screen size difference on the Inc2 makes a *huge* difference in getting things working and it's not the same size.

Also, cyanogen for the thunderbolt was based off the Desire as well and being able to look at that for what needs to be fixed also makes a huge difference.

I have no interest in helping with MIUI any longer, but I just thought I would share my knowledge on what would be easier to do.


----------



## Adrozz07 (Aug 22, 2011)

kujayhawks77 said:


> DV's MIUI builds, from my time of helping out getting it to work, was based off of the HTC Desire HD, which is imho, closer to the thunderbolt than the Incredible 2 in terms of the drivers. The screen size difference on the Inc2 makes a *huge* difference in getting things working and it's not the same size.
> 
> Also, cyanogen for the thunderbolt was based off the Desire as well and being able to look at that for what needs to be fixed also makes a huge difference.
> 
> I have no interest in helping with MIUI any longer, but I just thought I would share my knowledge on what would be easier to do.


Agreed on both counts. Cant stand the drama and have really lost interest all together. I'm setting my sights on the next phone with large support, which for me may be a quad core nexus.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21733982&postcount=37

just adding to the DV helping ThunderStick part


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...82&postcount=37
> 
> just adding to the DV helping ThunderStick part


Interesting. Glad they worked things out kind of.

I got a nexus last week and glad to be off a phone controlled by a third party to android (htc).

Still follow the thunderbolt forums though.

google approved phone > every other android phone (just to me at least)


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Interesting. Glad they worked things out kind of.
> 
> I got a nexus last week and glad to be off a phone controlled by a third party to android (htc).
> 
> ...


I agree I am on nexus now as well and man ics is a delight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Really guys? Can you new guys start checking the forums before posting questions


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I hope to see DV push the development for the tbolt. i really would like to try out MIUI.


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

crkdvnm said:


> Really guys? Can you new guys start checking the forums before posting questions


You mean read them all? Cause that's kind of crazy, I think the OP is a perfectly good question and one that I too would like to know since I'm looking for it myself.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Little late to the party there buddy 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That was the equivalent to showing up in times square in the middle of summer for the new year's party.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mechacentre.tk

Also late lol


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope we get the gingerbread release soon! Wait... what?


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Exactly.


----------

